# Swarm on chain link fence



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

That's got vacuum written all over it . Chain link and evergreens are the worst!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Set up a hive with drawn frames (brood if you have it) right up tight to the swarm and they will march right in.

Oh yeah...... take PICS AND VIDEO!!!!!


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm with Mr.Beeman on this one. Before I tried physically removing them from the fence I would try a brood box...I had a couple of swarms go in last year with nothing but new equipment and foundation in them which was very interesting to me...it was like a stampede in miniature...it must of been the darkness of the entrance or something. The brood would probably seal the deal, or maybe just some drawn comb. If they refuse to march in like nice ladies then move on to physically removing them from the fence.

I'm sure you're aware of this, but watch the bees carefully after you get them home for any aggressiveness as there are Africanized bees in your state.

Best wishes,
Ed


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Have the entrance as close to the swarm as possible...touching is good. Put a handful of bees into the box....sit back and watch.


----------



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I got up this morning and made a bee vac. I adjusted the flow so that it would just suck up the bees. It worked great. The bees are now in a hive in my apiary.
Next time I may try putting a hive body close as suggested.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I took one off a chain link fence last year. Put a nuc box on a ladder to get it near the swarm. Then took bees carefully by the handful & put them in the nuc box. Eventually they started going on their own.
It was a lot of fun with neighbors on both sides watching, gradually working up the courage to get up close & personal with the bees.


----------

